# Pens



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I did these pens for a reunion project and had them engraved..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Linda.... Cool engraving...may have to hijack your engraver..

Be nice souveniers for reunion..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice sets

Did you make your stand?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bought the stand at Rockler they have several sizes. Penn State has them, also.LL


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice set of pens.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice Pens Mrs. Linda!!! They are very professional!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

What a coincidence, I'll be going to my Berry reunion in September. Nice work on the pens.


----------

